# Sufix braid vs sufix mono



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

I realize there are a million threads on this but i really want to make sure i have a good setup,i currently use 17# suffix mono...always pier pier fish...i was talking to a guy yesterday who had 20# sufix 823 braid and he was casting pretty far...said he had kings break off of 17# sufix many times so he switched to the braid with no problems....im hoping to get alot of opinions on this...i like mono but do not want to lose a ton of kings this year...thanks


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

I currently use suffix 17lb# mono and have had no problem with line breakage. Im not a huge fan of braid. Seems I have more problems with it than I do vs the mono.


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

im not a huge fan of braid myself,however i do not want to be broken off easily either and man that sufix 823 20# was super thin,seems like you could fling a cig a lonnnnng way


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

I do agree that braid casts better than mono. But you have to weigh out the goods and bads with both.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

How is a king cutting 17# mainline if he has a wire/leader? Not sure how that happens


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Not biting it off...just popping the line after he runs 100 yards or so...basically saying the mono wont hold a big king...at least the 17# sufix


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

wtjames said:


> Not biting it off...just popping the line after he runs 100 yards or so...basically saying the mono wont hold a big king...at least the 17# sufix


Oh ok. Most guys I see use 25lb mono. My reels i use for kings has 50lb braid and 40lb braid


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Just got back from PC for 12 days and had a few good days and caught 8 kings. I was fishing 15lb mono most of the time. This is what I noticed:

Twice several of us had kings on and my mono was cut by someone's braid. Not their fault but braid wins that battle.

People with 40lb braid could cast as far or more than my 15lb mono.

People with 40lb braid could control the fish near the pier and keep out of the pilings much easier.

I would use 40lb braid before 20lb braid because it is easier to manage with less wind knots and tangles.

I am no expert but if the pier is not to crowded I will be using 40lb braid and good backbone rod.


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info T-Boy....i think your spot on


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I see no reason other than operator error when a king pops off....So many people DON'T back their drag off when a 20+ lber peels off 150yds.....There are many that fish with smaller reels these days that can't hold alot of mono to begin with....
Back when there were fish to be caught all we had was 302's and 706's filled with 15lb or even 12lb mono.....25 to 35 lb king were hooked daily and you HAD to have enough line and a descent drag to make it through two long runs...after that, the fish would come in and be gaffed.....If a fish is too green to handle when you get him close enough to gaff , you can only blame yourself for not letting him "play out" .....I use braid for cobia because they ain't shy when they see a piling and sometimes just won't cooperate.....If I used braid for kings I would still use it with light drag so a king can burn himself up by running 100yds and also from pulling hooks from too much pressure.....


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Well Ive yet to catch a king so that's why im trying to be ready when one does actually hook up...Ive watched a ton of people catch them and i also know to let them run,but if there's 20 people on the pier you will get 20 different ideas on line weight,braid or mono...etc...i want to hear everybody's opinion because i sure would hate to lose my first one...thanks


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

wtjames said:


> Well Ive yet to catch a king so that's why im trying to be ready when one does actually hook up...Ive watched a ton of people catch them and i also know to let them run,but if there's 20 people on the pier you will get 20 different ideas on line weight,braid or mono...etc...i want to hear everybody's opinion because i sure would hate to lose my first one...thanks


A green king is gonna be the hardest one to control....and when in doubt freespool and most of the time a macky will swim away from the pier ,not through it ......


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

fairpoint said:


> A green king is gonna be the hardest one to control....and when in doubt freespool and most of the time a macky will swim away from the pier ,not through it ......


I agree with this. Twice I brought a good king in a little green. Naturally, I bring him in on one corner and he decides to go across the front of the pier to the other corner. So, I'm hopping over rods, reels, kids, and other people with fish on. The fish goes under the pier and I try to hoss him out and the line touches the concrete and fish gone. I should have free spooled him back out and allow him to run out again. Dumb move on a good fish I will try not to repeat.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I use 15# suffix and never break fish off. Only time I lose fish would be him cutting threw the leader or getting wrapped up and tail whipping me. NEVER use braid for macks off a pier. Hook pulls, wind knots, burning people off, its basically invisible, it just causes too many problems. Go with mono. A lot of people say you can throw further with braid, IT DOES NOT MATTER. Every single king I have caught was with in 30 yards of the pier if not closer. One of the biggest makcs i have ever seen caught was by my friend and the fish ate about ten feet away from the pier.


----------

